# Rotator Cuff



## BillW (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, I have been having consistent problems with my right shoulder now for over a year. Typically pain lasts about a week and then goes away. Most recently pain and duration was worse so went to doctor. He took x-rays and bones looked fine. He did say he thought it was my rotator cuff and gave me a shot of cortizone in the shoulder to help bring the swelling down. 

I was wondering if anyone had a treatment or training routine that dealt with this type of injury more on an ongoing basis in order to keep it at bay. I have read that people have had some success with Accupuncture?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 5, 2007)

When my shoulder acts up, (i tore my rotator cuff a few years back) I refuse cortisone shots. I take Alive and heat treatment (hot pack 3 times a day) morning after work and before bed and I can uselly stop the pain in one day. ​


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 5, 2007)

A bad rotator cuff is a nagging injury that must be taken care of if you don't want it to haunt you.  A relative of mine damaged his and got to the point where lifting laterally was impossible for him.  After diligent and lengthy rehab he can now lift over his head but was told if he had taken care of it years before he would not have been in such a state now.

Go to a physio and there are a very specific set of exercises that will strenghthen the area and help prevent further damage.  It is well worth the effort long term.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2007)

My father in law tore his rotator cuff and suffered for years with it because he was too stubborn/scared to go and have surgery.  He couldn't lift his arm up very far at all.  Finally pain and frustration sent him to a doctor and subsequently surgery.  Now he says he is sorry that he suffered for so long because the surgery was really nothing and he has full range of motion back in his arm.


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 5, 2007)

I should note, i took care of it at the time and did the PT. Now its infamation/tendinitis that they want to cure with the shot(or 3) of cortisone


----------



## buldog (Dec 5, 2007)

Billw, How bad is the pain? Does it restrict your arm movement to the point where you can't lift it in certain directions?  If you still have full range of motion that usually indicates that the tear is fairly small and can be treated with strengthening exercises.  If you have a searing pain that usually indicates a more serious condition that could require surgery.  I stress I'M NOT A DOCTOR, just going off my own experiences.  My tear is somewhere between the two extremes.  The cortisone worked good for about a year but now the pain is back but not as bad because I rehabed the shoulder.  My advice is to try to strengthen it first, see how it responds, if it improves great!, if it worsens stop and see the DR again.  Good luck and let us know how you make out.
                                       Scott


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 5, 2007)

I injured my rotator cuff many years ago. 
The doctor said it wasn't a candidate for surgery.
It nagged and nagged at me for years.

I finally bought this book 
http://www.amazon.com/7-Minute-Rotator-Cuff-Solution/dp/0944831257

I read it and used the rehab plan to bring my shoulder back.

The thing I like about this book is that it not only gives you rehab plans, but it also tells you what exercises to avoid (like the upright rows)

Listen to your doctor (I'm not a doctor, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express recently :wink1. 
Listen to your physical therapist.
But if you need ideas for a rehab plan, I would recommend this book.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 5, 2007)

I injured my rotator cuff and it took about a year for it to heal completely.
That being said, the rotator cuff is comprised of 4 muscles and their tendons, cushioned by a bursa. 
It is important to find out precisely what is causing the pain in the shoulder, this helps to eliminate unnecessary treatment, and get on the road to recovery.
An MRI will determine if it's a torn tendon, bursitis, arthritis or an osteophyte.

Shoulder injuries should be taken seriously because the pain can become so great that using your arm normally is impossible.


----------



## BillW (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the replies. I went to a new doctor yesterday that was much better. After a complete exam and X-rays he actually diagnosed me with  					Acromioclavicular Joint Separation. He showed me on the X-rays where the separation was and how it fit my symptoms more than rotator cuff problems, namely the swollen bump I get on my shoulder after working out. Has anyone experience with this injury. 

Thanks


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2007)

BillW said:


> Hi, I have been having consistent problems with my right shoulder now for over a year. Typically pain lasts about a week and then goes away. Most recently pain and duration was worse so went to doctor. He took x-rays and bones looked fine. He did say he thought it was my rotator cuff and gave me a shot of cortizone in the shoulder to help bring the swelling down.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had a treatment or training routine that dealt with this type of injury more on an ongoing basis in order to keep it at bay. I have read that people have had some success with Accupuncture?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


Ive seperated and torn both my shoulders and its not fun. PT helped and they are better but not 100%, doc told me they wouldnt be unless I had surgery and even then they might not be

B


----------

